# miscarried at 14weeks. waterbroke ???



## ltaylor3811 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm new to the site but I wanted to share my story with you guys and try to make sense of what had happened to me and what I'm still going through. Here we go.

It was December 8,2013 when I decided I needed to know what was going on with my stomach because a few weeks prior I had Popeye chicken and was vomiting and had been having problems ever since.being I worked in a hospital I decided to go to the e.r because the symptoms were getting worse.there they ran all kinds of test and since I hadn't received my depo in the last three months they took my hcg too. I thought it could be impossible for me to be pregnant because I didn't get my cycle back yet.sure enough the doctor confirmed my stomach wasn't cause by food poisoning but I WAS PREGO!!!  me and my partner was excited as well as my family because my sister was expecting her first child as well and as close as we are it was like a dream come true.

On December 18,2013 I started spotting dark brown after working a 12hr shift.It wasn't much but I figured I wouldn't worry about it but by the time I got home the color was my red and Frank.so I when back to the e.r..they took my blood to check hcg, did an exam for my cervix which was closed and a ultra sound which showed a subchronic hematoma but the baby had a heart beat of 150 and very active.so they diagnosed me with a threatened abortion (great name) and told me to follow up with my doctor. My doctor made a appointment for Jan 14, but before I could get there I when back to the emergency room floor another scared where a huge clot and more blood came out.me and my partner was going crazy about what we will learn Adee this scan.but to our disbelieve my baby was still fine bigger then the last scan and heart beating strong at 150.

Yes.we made it to our first doctors appointment.exam shows a still closed cervix, blood work looked good and first real ultrasound scheduled.we made it to the ultrasound without problems.in the ultrasound the baby was great size, heart beat well no issues and the hematoma seem to be smaller which was good new to me.so all was well and I was 12weeks and 4days.

A few weeks later me and my family was getting ready for the arrival of me sister's baby.other than the regular pregnancy sickness I felt great.my first nephew came and now was all up to me.while my sister was in the hospital the next few days I started to feel really bad.I was 14 weeks by this time so I thought those feels should be getting better but maybe not.over the course.of.three days.my.symptoms got worst so I decided early morning to go patient first to get some nausea medicine because my prenatal appointment was the next day and if it didn't get better they could prescribe me something else.the doctor at patient first prescribed the nausea medicine but suggested that it be my last resource because the medicine might affect the baby.I filled the prescribing and when home. Later while stand in the kitchen I felt like I needed to cough and when I did I felt this pop and a big gush of water came down.in disbelief I ran to the bathroom and cleaned my self up and called the doctor.when he called back I explained what happened and he informed me that it could be just a be coding in myself but off our was my water breaking there was nothing that could be. I asked j if I should go to the e.r..he replied its choice.so worried all day I didn't go to the e.r and the next morning my baby came out the next morning while I was using the bathroom.I was so broken.All I could do is cry. My family came and took me to the e.r.where more heart ache was to coming.
When I got there I when multiple test and scans.we decided to get the fetus sent out for testing but I had remaining product in me so I had get that out. I opted to use cybotec because I didn't want to do any more damage than was already done.It took another 6 to 8 hrs to deliver the remaining product.
Days later the bleeding stopped and I when in for a follow up and testing ofc my hcg was done and another ultra sound was done.my results showed hcg66 buff my lining was thick.the next day I started bleeding again heavily then it stopped again.
Now it been 7 weeks and doing this time I had spotting and cramps here and there but no period.I've also being release tissue here and there.I thought maybe I was pregnant again but it came negative.so now I don't know what it going on.no period and no baby.did any one go through this? What's going on with me?


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Go back and see doctor.
My first period was 8+ weeks after.
I had a lot of spotting.


----------



## unuselyriver (Aug 13, 2012)

from what i have learn with my losses is that your period could come anywhere from two weeks to three months from your lost date


----------



## ltaylor3811 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks guys short after posting this my cycle finally came the only thing I do notice is I'm only bleeding during a few hours a day and then stop. This has be going on since the 8th. It heavy like a cycle just a little crazy . Did you guy have this? I thinking I may just be my hormones


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

I couldn't tell if it was a period or just spotting. Drove me batty, the stop and start.


----------



## ltaylor3811 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiloh*
> 
> I couldn't tell if it was a period or just spotting. Drove me batty, the stop and start.


Yes that what I'm having now and it driving me crazy.this might be tmi but I'm break to my old self if u unite what I mean and I want to get it in while the kitchen is still hot!


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

I hear ya!
It really messed with my intimate life.
Like I hadn't lost enough.


----------



## BlueMonday (Aug 16, 2007)

Thankful for this thread. I'm still bleeding/spotting four weeks after loss date and I was starting to think I'd have to go back to the doctor. This m/c was awful and I'll bet it's just dragging out.


----------



## ltaylor3811 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueMonday*
> 
> Thankful for this thread. I'm still bleeding/spotting four weeks after loss date and I was starting to think I'd have to go back to the doctor. This m/c was awful and I'll bet it's just dragging out.


I'm sorry for your lost. This is something no person can really prepare or adjust to but I can ensure you the pain and hurt will weaken and the spotting will do the same. It just takes time for the body to heel. My advice to you is to take it one day at a time, And on day when u aren't feeling your best remember this "it's not the end it's just a bump in the road to better prepare you for the future" I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## ltaylor3811 (Apr 4, 2014)

Just giving a update.my cycle finally seem to be normal again.I don't think I ovulated last month.I did get fertile cm and did the bd all around this time but nothing happened.so I figured I didn't ovulated.maybe this month.cross you fingers for me.
How are you guys making out? Hope all is well!!


----------

